# hummingbird piranha max 10



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

As Red mentioned the 50% off Navman colour units are, in my opinion, the way to go if you can stretch the extra $$.

Your local BCF at Maroochydore should still have them on sale.

The 4350 at around $199
and the 4380 (that I, Occy and a few others have) for around $265.

Great screen, compact: Perfect for a Yak. 
I have been thrilled with the performance so far.
Any Q's don't be afraid to ask.

Sorry I didn't answer you Q on the sounder - I haven't had specific dealings with that model.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

50% off is all well and good except when there is no smegging vic store


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

ooh!

Cheers occy :mrgreen:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

salticrak said:


> what do you fellas reckon about this f.f :?:


Great, got 2 units that do the job well.

Very nice price, greyscale unit pixels are good enough for me!


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I've got one, my thoughts are exactly the same as Reds.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------

